# Memo tips for journey/roman rooms



## Underwatercuber (May 1, 2017)

So I have been wanting to start doing 4bld and multibld but I use full audio 3bld. I have been using (or at least trying to) roman rooms but I am having several problems.
1. Weird letter pairs
Some pairs such as AF (afro) are easy to recall but then I will get a pair like UI (I now use unicycle for that) and I can't count up with an on the spot word or even recall one from a letter pair list. 
2. So slow
Some images are taking 30+ seconds for me to make from the letter pair (which is super slow) but honestly I just want a 4bld success and I should start worrying about speed on multibld until at least 6+ cubes
3. Mixing up memo
Since I use the same location for my memo sometimes I will remember my last memo too good and mix it up with my current memo. This obviously is a big problem since it results in DNF

Thanks for any tips guys!


----------



## Ollie (May 1, 2017)

Underwatercuber said:


> So I have been wanting to start doing 4bld and multibld but I use full audio 3bld. I have been using (or at least trying to) roman rooms but I am having several problems.
> 1. Weird letter pairs
> Some pairs such as AF (afro) are easy to recall but then I will get a pair like UI (I now use unicycle for that) and I can't count up with an on the spot word or even recall one from a letter pair list.
> 2. So slow
> ...



1. Identify what your bad letter pairs are, decide on a word for them, and then *drill them*. When I practiced, Anki was a really good bit of software for practicing this stuff - you write bad letter pairs as *cue cards* and the software tests you on them. Revise, test and repeat until they are all automatic. @Roman probably has some good program for testing letter pairs 

2. Read the tutorial on sentences in my signature. It will give you tips on how to construct letter pairs on the fly. Try nouns, verbs and any word you can think of to make a flowing story. Use all of your senses when making an image, really engage with it, make rude/gross/sexual/strange images.

3. Not much you can do with this one. Rest for longer between attempts, or just practice more. The faster you get, the less time those images will stay.


----------

